# Few of my works - new tank planted - page 6



## steven p (Jun 22, 2012)

The second tank has a really warm feeling to it. I'd bet she liked it.


----------



## zico_aqua (Dec 23, 2012)

yes she loved it!  and yes this tank also came in 9th place in a forum based scaping contest here in India..


----------



## GreenBliss (Mar 7, 2012)

Those tanks are gorgeous. I love the backgrounds.


----------



## zico_aqua (Dec 23, 2012)

thank you GreenBliss..really appreciate


----------



## DogFish (Jul 16, 2011)

Welcome!

Very nice!! 
Are you using an incandescent light build to do the back lighting?


----------



## CatSoup (Sep 21, 2012)

Beautiful!


----------



## partobe (Jul 29, 2011)

Love all of them. Guess I have to go do some work on mine now


----------



## zico_aqua (Dec 23, 2012)

@DogFish - there is no rocket science build to it to be honest. For the nano cubes I use a simple orange coloured 15W night lamp. And in my fiancé's I used a simple cool white 6500K 14W T5 which was covered with yellow paper towel, single in the middle and double layer at the sides to give the red-orangish view. Hope this helps..

@partobe - hehe..playing around with a tank is always blissful.. please let me know if I can help scape wise for ideating in future.. 

Thanks all..


----------



## MiniFishRoom (Mar 23, 2012)

Awesome tanks!


----------



## zico_aqua (Dec 23, 2012)

*Few of my works*

So here is one of my latest work in progress - this a 2ft'r everything is a build done by me.

the tank is now aged 1.5 months. adding an old shot and a concept latest one. This is not a final shot..a lot of work has to yet go in here.

The scape is called - "Hills by the morning"

pic 1: the tank at 1 month age
pic 2: taken during my weekly maintenance. few changes have gone in the tank yet a lot of work still left.


----------



## zico_aqua (Dec 23, 2012)

*Few of my works*

Yet another nano..aged 1.5 months..again here too lot of work is left.

scape name - Stacked.


----------



## zico_aqua (Dec 23, 2012)

*Few of my works*

And finally the smallest tank that I have scaped till date! 
This is a 8inch cube. 
Scape name - The Cuuube Ver: 2.0 
tank age - 1 week

This tank is a DSM startup, so it's going to take it's own sweet time to grow..bit less work for here.. phew! thank god..

Pic 1: the hardscape
Pic 2: Post 90% planting - I'm still awaiting the arrival of weeping moss for the front tree.
Pic 3: A smoke pack just to show the size of the scape.


----------



## angelsword (May 16, 2009)

Your scapes are amazing! The first pic of the cube ver. 2.0 reminds me of snow or a frozen creek.


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

#2 FTW! I just love how the background lighting gives that sunrise/sunset feeling. Awesome man, and welcome to TPT.


----------



## zico_aqua (Dec 23, 2012)

thanks a lot angelsword.. well it was tough to scape something so small..took me 3.5 hours to get what I wanted to be honest..

@speedie408 - thanks man!


----------



## jonathan (Nov 29, 2012)

Nice work 

Would love to know the specs behind "Hills by the morning".


----------



## zico_aqua (Dec 23, 2012)

Hey Jonathan..here are the specs for you:

tank - 24''X15"X15" (glass 6mm all sides, base 8mm)
light - 4*6500K 36W PLL
substrate - controsoil + vermicompost as base layer
filter - Ehiem 2213+sunsun 301 HOB
Plants - HC 'Cuba', E. Parvula, Glosso Elantoides, Xmas moss,flame moss, anubias nana 'petit', H. tripartita, s. repens, M.Hirsuta, Fissidens fontanus,mini pelia
Fauna - 2 oto's and few Sakura red as of now, getting Indian natives next month ir, P.balitora,P.gelius and cardinia 'zebra'


----------



## zico_aqua (Dec 23, 2012)

*Few of my works*

one more project done this year. This time for a friend who stays near my home. He wasn't entirely happy with his tank..this was his first planted tank and was struggling a bit scape-wise and plant heath wise. I tried helping a bit in rescaping the tank with exactly same materials he had already. So here are the pics:

pic1: His scape
pic 2: My rescape - and pic taken after 4 weeks. Since this is his first tank and was running on a HOB so flow issue resulted in quite a bit of algae..what I last know that issue has been sorted after he bought a canister filter+excel dosing.
Pic 3: after 2.5 months (shot taken 01.05/2013)
Pic 4: One of the inhabitants

Scape name - Rebirth
BTW this one runs on DIY CO2


----------



## zico_aqua (Dec 23, 2012)

*Few of my works*

Any one looking for an update on my 2ft'r? here it is (added pic). The tank is finally taking shape the way I want it to be..a few trims here and there should do the trick. But then again I do need the FG to fill up. BTW tried a new style of HC planting and by far it's a super success. I will explain it in the long run after the carpet is complete..it's an easy alternate to/for people who cannot get hands on any powder type soil for growing cuba


----------



## jonathan (Nov 29, 2012)

Very niiice. Looking forward to hearing about the cuba technique.


----------



## zico_aqua (Dec 23, 2012)

Thanks again jonathan! i'll post it by today..if I get time at office or else once i'm bak..it's really simple yet super effective that I can say.


----------



## zico_aqua (Dec 23, 2012)

As promised this is the new technique which I have used to grow cuba- Please be adviced, this applies mostly for who buy cuba in it's mat form.

1) Take the thinnest green coarse type dishwasher you can find.
2) Cut it into size smaller than the placement areas where the cuba planting is intended.
3) Take a small amount of the tank soil you are using, add a small bit of water and make it into a muck (thick one thought)
4) Take non-bio De-gradable toothpicks and pierce the base pad before hand.
5) put the muck as created in step 3 and put it over the pad on top of which put the cuba and simply tie with a thread/fishing line and with the help of the toothpicks just shove it into the ground substrate to keep it fixed.

That's it done. The reason of such is -> Cuba has the smallest roots as known - so the point of the muck is to give it a soft base to catch hold on to the ground as fast as possible. The reason of the dishwasher is to provide a base so that the muck does not get released in the weaterline+provide porosity for water movement. With this method I have noticed that the cuba instantly gets attached via roots in less than 3 days and starts spreading. Now one might ask me - but what about the rest of the substrate - I will say see - since the initial root development is the most important I concentrated in it more, once settled the root system will automatically try an adjust to the substrate in and around it. Yes you do need high light+High CO2 for the first few days post planting..after which just lay back and enjoy the growth. Hope people gets benefited out of this simple idea to an alternative to non-availablity/non-fundability of powder type aquarium soil.


----------



## jonathan (Nov 29, 2012)

When you have time, I think you should make a new searchable/tagged thread complete with pictures.

I'm still a little confused. What is a dishwasher ? How thick is the sandwich and what does the tie off look like ?


----------



## zico_aqua (Dec 23, 2012)

well I do not have pics at the moment..but i'll make one for sure..dishwasher is like - http://www.google.co.in/imgres?imgu...=2SzbUJ6fKcysrAerr4CACA&sqi=2&ved=0CEoQ9QEwAw

the sandwich thickness should be as thin as possible and tied like simply how one would tie moss to a rock.


----------



## Meganne (Sep 3, 2012)

beautiful tanks! a delight to see and enjoy. thankyou


----------



## zico_aqua (Dec 23, 2012)

Thank you..Meganne


----------



## jonathan (Nov 29, 2012)

zico_aqua said:


> well I do not have pics at the moment..but i'll make one for sure..dishwasher is like - http://www.google.co.in/imgres?imgu...=2SzbUJ6fKcysrAerr4CACA&sqi=2&ved=0CEoQ9QEwAw
> 
> the sandwich thickness should be as thin as possible and tied like simply how one would tie moss to a rock.


Ah I see, thank you. How long do you suppose toothpics are necessary ? You say 3 days to catch roots. Do you ever have a problem removing the toothpic or does the HC really feel good in there ?


----------



## jonathan (Nov 29, 2012)

Also, what was your friends substrate you managed to carpet. Do you use root tabs or anything like that ?


----------



## vincenz (Jan 29, 2012)

Love the 3rd one in your original post. Looks so effortless!


----------



## zico_aqua (Dec 23, 2012)

jonathan said:


> Ah I see, thank you. How long do you suppose toothpics are necessary ? You say 3 days to catch roots. Do you ever have a problem removing the toothpic or does the HC really feel good in there ?


Hey, the toothpicks stay where they are..that's why I use non-bio-degradable ones.. the toothpicks are chopped from the top upto the surface level so no one can see em'... and in time the HC covers it..so it stays and shows no more..



jonathan said:


> Also, what was your friends substrate you managed to carpet. Do you use root tabs or anything like that ?


He was using ADA Amazonia II, root tabs never..I use vermicompost as base layer no product other than that ever.



vincenz said:


> Love the 3rd one in your original post. Looks so effortless!


Looks effortless..but trust me it was a PITA to get that slope..took me around 2 hours to get the slope right..  hehehe..but thank you very much..


----------



## zico_aqua (Dec 23, 2012)

*Few of my works*

The Lost world: my first scape of 2013:

This scape is dedicated for another friend of mine. This is a low-tech tank filled with loads of Anubias,crypt and fern species. Base layer is laterite topped with golden sand.Please excuse the cloudy water - it's bound to happen with DIY substrate.. will get clear off in a day or two.

Pic 1: FTS
Pic 2: From his kitchen door
Pic 3: Guess who liked my work - screenshot taken from facebook  Year starts of with a bang!!


----------



## zico_aqua (Dec 23, 2012)

no one?


----------



## Tpark (Jan 3, 2013)

I just noticed that subtle touch of light that you add to quite a few of your back drops. Looks really nice. Imagine having like one of those color changing fiber-optic wand things dangling around behind your tank.

....Its the little things.


----------



## Conrad283 (Dec 10, 2012)

My favorite is the 4th one in the original thread. Well done


----------



## zico_aqua (Dec 23, 2012)

@Tpark: LED's are a good choice..but a white T5 with paper towel on top of is cheaper one to get and maintain..hehehe..I use that or use a 15W nightlamp of the color that I want to get the effects. 

@conrad283: thank you..


----------



## zico_aqua (Dec 23, 2012)

*Few of my works - 2013's first scape pic updated page 3*

2ft'r Maintenance time!  just wanted to share a random click.. shot taken right after trim and as you can guess - during water fill-up..


----------



## tomfromstlouis (Apr 2, 2012)

I love this last picture. My eye can't stop going to the canyon. 

Do you keep any fish or shrimp in this tank?


----------



## zico_aqua (Dec 23, 2012)

at present there are two oto's and a few RCS in there..fish and shrimps for this tank are coming this month end..they are going to be all indian natives.. but i'm more of a plant guy..so my tanks only have plants at most times.


----------



## zico_aqua (Dec 23, 2012)

*Few of my works - 2013's first scape pic updated page 3*

Not the best of pics I have clicked till date..but here's an update to whoever were following the progress of the smallest tank I have ever scaped. This after 1 month of dry start..and on 3rd day after water fill up. it's running on DIY CO2 and 11W CFL light.. Plant list as of now in the tank - Xmas moss, fissidens, riccia, DHG, marsiliae minuta, weeping moss, anubias nana(micro), dwarf java fern and bucephalandra sp.(this exotic species was gifted to me). It's soon coming to it's first trim time..


----------



## binbin9 (Jan 31, 2012)

Great Tanks and beautiful shots. Did you use a gel for the background light?


----------



## svkr2k (Aug 24, 2010)

Really amazing aquascaping !
Backlighting is wonderful !

In your tank named "The Lost world: my first scape of 2013", I believe you have DIY substrate. So, do all of your tanks that we see in this thread have diy substrate ?

Could you please provide the details regaring your "The Lost World" tank?


----------



## zico_aqua (Dec 23, 2012)

@binbin9: gel? did not get you..but as far as the light goes - the tank does not have a BG stuck to it, it's the wall from which the light is reflecting and for the orange hue - it's a simple 15W orange coloured night lamp that is kept 

@svkr2k: Yes the tank that you did mention is having a DIY substrate, the bottom layer has a mix of laterite+soilrite+vermicompost in the ratio - 40:30:30 topped with simple golden construction sand. it's actually not my tank - I scaped it for a friend of mine  my tanks always have commercially available substrate ie, controsoil and below that I in general add a mix of vermicompost and root tabs for long term nutrients for the plant. And since my tanks are high-tech in terms of pressurized system setup's but ferts that I use are nothing my agro-foliage based chemicals followed under EI technique. now one can ask me why do I use agro based ferts - well it gives me good results as the plant health states in the pic's and it's dirt cheap as well.. 

The lost world tank details: size: 24''X18''X18'' made by me with normal float glass.
plants: mix of anubias and crypts
filter: sunsun internal filter
light: 24W T5X1


----------



## zico_aqua (Dec 23, 2012)

*Few of my works - 2013's first scape pic updated page 3*

This is how I spent my last saturday night - got a crown tail for a dirt cheap price (Rs 40/- INR that's like little over 50 cent in USD) so thought why not make a tank out of it and give him a proper home. The tank has been gracefully gifted by a dear friend of mine who is an avid betta keeper. 

Tank size: 12X6X6 inch
substrate: normal sand 
decoration: driftwood and rocks
filter: One small HOB
flora: xmas moss
fauna: crowntail betta.

Lots of IAL scattered, will post a clearer pic sometime later in the week.


----------



## GreenBliss (Mar 7, 2012)

Love the betta tank. Can't wait for more photos.


----------



## zico_aqua (Dec 23, 2012)

thank you greenbliss..


----------



## newbieplanter (Jan 13, 2013)

Wow I can only dream of ever doin a tank this saweeeeeeeeeeeeeeeet!


----------



## zico_aqua (Dec 23, 2012)

thank you..it's not that tough at all to be honest all one needs is the ability to learn how plants behave and that's it an' a slight bit of creativity.. hope to see some lovely tanks from your end too


----------



## zico_aqua (Dec 23, 2012)

*Few of my works*

So guys really sorry been very busy with work and personal life so been away for quite sometime. But had quite a few things happened during this time, which includes final photoshoot of the pico tank that I had.."The Cuuube Ver: 2.0" and also rescaped my fiancée's tank (this time she wanted a simple one, so did a simple one for her this time)

But sharing a few pics..

1) The setup of my photoshoot's - a lot of you guys asked me how I do it..so here it is..as simple as that..no rocket science at all...
2) The betta all grown in one month! look at the finnage I love him!!
3) The final shot of the tank.


----------



## zico_aqua (Dec 23, 2012)

*Few of my works*

my fiancée's new scape-

name - end point 2.0
flora - hc 'cuba', e. parvula, anubias nana 'gold', xmas moss, crypt wendetii green/brown, crypt parva, s. repens
fauna - 2 harlequin rasbora, 6 neon tetra, 2 albino corydoras

pic 1 - the scape
pic 2 - night in paradise


----------



## furnfins (Dec 30, 2011)

I can't even say I have a favorite, they're all really wonderful!
You are very talented, wish I had some of that,lol


----------



## TexasCichlid (Jul 12, 2011)

I love the background lighting. Creative work. Looks great. How are you achieving the blue look in the most recent picture?


----------



## zico_aqua (Dec 23, 2012)

@furnfins - As I said before it's not about talent..everyone has it..! tall you need are a few practise sessions on a dummy shoe case and trust me..you will end up making something better than what I have..i'm sure..

@texascichlid - very simple trick actually. Ask for the big fishbags from the LFS..guess they'll give it for free..stick it simply via cellotape/cleartape without cutting them to make em' a single fold..as the double fold helps to get a better refraction! and voilà you are ready with the setup now all you next need is a bare white wall or place a thermocol/styrofoam at th back and let a bright white light source be present at the base of the tank at the back..with the immense amount of reflection/refraction of light..the blue spectrum will get highlited and this is what you will end up getting..hope it helps..


----------



## Chaoslord (Feb 12, 2011)

Very nice scapes.
My favorite was the one she had you tear down


----------



## zico_aqua (Dec 23, 2012)

well..she did not ask me to tear downn..i did it myself..as told her that it's almost a year..you need a makeover in that tank of yours..hehehe..it's evil me all the way..


----------



## TexasCichlid (Jul 12, 2011)

Zico -- thanks for the instructions. You are very creative. Keep this thread update with your adventures.


----------



## zico_aqua (Dec 23, 2012)

thank you man! lets see..the 8inch cube will go for a rescape in a couple of weeks again..so hope it's good enough for a share!


----------



## denske (Feb 20, 2013)

Love the creativity bud, awesome job. Can't wait for more pics!


----------



## zico_aqua (Dec 23, 2012)

thank you very much..but yeah am entering IAPLC 2013 so just completed the final photoshoot yesterday..will post a pic for sure out here after my entry is completed.


----------



## starfire12 (Aug 13, 2009)

Man that is great work I really love all the tanks but I really loved pic 2 in the starting of your post. Could you give me a list of the plants that you used in it. What kind of stone do you use. Can not wait to see what else you come up with. Hope you win in the contest.


----------



## zico_aqua (Dec 23, 2012)

@starfire12 - first up thanks a lot and hey I love the song by dragonforce with the same title 'starfire'  Anyway I guess you are referring to my fiancée's scape ie, End Point - if yes then these are the plants in there - HC 'cuba', Glossostigma elantoides, Elocharis parvula, echinodorus parvula and hydrocotyle tripartita. I am a fan of FG based plants so you might see most of my tanks with them only.. BTW - winning IAPLC is tough..i'm not that great a scaper to complete with super pro's, but i'm just a simple scaper who wanted to potray my work at the world stage, believe it or not this would be my first ever IAPLC entry.. so wish me luck..


----------



## starfire12 (Aug 13, 2009)

What do you mean by FG based plants. What kind of stones did you use?


----------



## zico_aqua (Dec 23, 2012)

FG = Foreground plants. Rocks are simple red laterite stones collected from the roadside..


----------



## zico_aqua (Dec 23, 2012)

*few of my works*

Presenting the final shot of Hills by the morning, the 2ft'r scape..

posting the pic as did not read any rule by IAPLC that pic cannot be posted.


----------



## David P. (Feb 3, 2013)

I'm a fan!!!!
keep posting your scape!!!! i really like the feeling of your scapes.
WoW


----------



## zico_aqua (Dec 23, 2012)

thank you David!  i'll keep updating the thread with maturity pics an' all things new..


----------



## zico_aqua (Dec 23, 2012)

*Few of my works - long overdue updates*

Hello TPT,

I must really apologize to everyone who have been following the thread..updates from my side are really overdue, been very busy with my office life (been traveling like crazy) plus planning timelines as wedding date might get realized very soon..So sorry again. Few might get bit disappointed as there hasn't been a huge boom of scapes due to this but I did manage to fit in a very few. for now..i'll shut up and let the pics do the talking 

Pic 1 - My fiancee's tank as it was in progress..she's kept it 100% algae free even with her super busy schedule of being a full time doctor (neuro bio medical doctor)
Pic 2 - Another 1ft'r scape..went on for a month..but had started traveling by this time and was getting neglected so even without a final photoshoot scrapped it unfortunately
Pic 3 - A random close up shot of the HC 'cuba' growth
Pic 4 - i liked the idea of a paludarium for long and wanted one for myself..so tried my hand a bit and this is what the hardscape looked like
Pic 5 - Post planting, the creeper on the top has been removed (this pic was day 1 right after startup) - but do not have a latest pic of it right now.


----------



## EngineChauffer (Apr 3, 2013)

Wow, gorgeous work! You have serious talent my friend, way to go! Congrats on getting engaged! I wish you both the utmost happiness for the rest of your lives, may you be blessed with many years together. Snagged yourself a Doctor huh...NICE!


----------



## zico_aqua (Dec 23, 2012)

yes sir.. I sure did bag a doctor..imagine I'm an IT techie an' a doc..weird combo..but works fine for us.. BTW - thank you so much really appreciate your kind words.. keep a tab on this post as i'll start working on the hardscape for IAPLC 2014 tank soon..


----------



## pinkman (May 16, 2013)

some truly amazing tanks. i havent just yet got started with my first tank, but im 
glad i seen your works before i did, really inspired. some of the best ive seen, the main
thing i like is they have a feeling of depth, contrast, flow and all seem to have a focal
point. at least thats what i see, great work. subscribing to this thread.


----------



## zico_aqua (Dec 23, 2012)

thank you so much for the sub.. well I try that's all I can say.. and very best of luck for the first tank build!!  I'll be looking forward to it..


----------



## flight50 (Apr 17, 2012)

Hey Zico. You have a good eye for aquascaping. I can tell your putting some work into them. I am enjoying all your work but I think my favorite so far is the one you did for your fiance. It's pretty inspiring work. Tanks like yours is what has me in deep design mode for the past year for my multi tank rack. I can't wait to get going on my setups.


----------



## zico_aqua (Dec 23, 2012)

hehe..thank you so much that you liked them.. well I know why most people like that tank..it's the BG right..hehe..and seems you too have been affected by the MTS(multiple tank syndrome) just like me.. looking forward to your builds eagerly..


----------



## zico_aqua (Dec 23, 2012)

*Few of my works*

been really super busy as usual with my office life. Wasn't getting much time to devote to the hobby. Thought of getting back again and did a rescape of the 1ft cube tank. the 2ft'r is still empty right now, not getting the right idea to start that up yet. But here is the pic of the new scape for the 1ft.cube - scape name - splash


----------



## zico_aqua (Dec 23, 2012)

Sorry for not updating the thread for a very long time. I was traveling a lot due to my work. But with onset of next year's contests wanted to make a tank again. So here is the hardscape as completed, let know your thoughts of what you guys think  

Work in progress









Completed hardscape









Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## denske (Feb 20, 2013)

Awesome, can't wait to see it planted. Any ideas on what plants your using?


----------



## flight50 (Apr 17, 2012)

Off to a real good hardscaping start. This one has greatness all over it. Oh and to comment about my favorite tank, yes I think its the bg that really makes it pop. It adds contrast to the good aquascaping. I hope my multi setup is as good as yours. Since my last post, I just completed my diy racks for the multi setups. I will start posting the progress build next weekend.


----------



## SinX7 (Nov 27, 2012)

Awesome stuff! You should teach me sometime!


----------



## zico_aqua (Dec 23, 2012)

denske - planting plans are - riccardia sp. 'India', fissides sp. 'India', HC, e.parvula,weping moss, rotala indica hi-red, rotala 'red', HM, l. brasilianis, java fern 'dwarf' and few anubias nana petit 'micro'

flight50 - thank you, i'm looking forward to your thread mate! 

sinX7 - please do let me know if you need any help with ideas  I would gladly share whatever I know


----------



## ipkiss (Aug 9, 2011)

pretty amazing stuff! I love your backgrounds in particular!


----------



## zico_aqua (Dec 23, 2012)

Thank you so much  

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## zico_aqua (Dec 23, 2012)

A Diwali weekend well spent! finally the tank is planting 99% complete, waiting for the weeping moss to get my hands on..and yes, it's not the water that is cloudy with flying debris but that's the amount of CO2 being injected for the plants to convert to it's submerged form. The stems have been planted at the back need a coupe of days for them to pop up


----------



## oldskool559 (Aug 19, 2013)

wow thats nice!


----------



## zico_aqua (Dec 23, 2012)

Thank you so much  

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## zico_aqua (Dec 23, 2012)

Tank age at 1.5 months ☺

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## zico_aqua (Dec 23, 2012)

Rescaped fiance's tank on xmas day ☺
Scape name: Harmonic convergence
Tank size: 18*20*12 inches

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## Vepr (Jan 30, 2009)

Beautiful tanks.


----------



## Kntry (Dec 26, 2013)

I'm just beginning to research how to build a planted tank so bear with me. LOL

How did you "build" the bonsai looking tree in the smallest tank you've built? What is planted on top?


----------



## zico_aqua (Dec 23, 2012)

Hello kntry, are you refering to the 8inch cube tank? If yes. That wood i collected from nature and the base was stuck with superglue to a small piecr of rock and at the top moss was added to dish scrubber so that it's easier to shape things ☺

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kntry (Dec 26, 2013)

Yes, post 49, pic 3.

What type of moss did you use?


----------



## zico_aqua (Dec 23, 2012)

There was a mix of xmas, weeping and riccardia species in there

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## zico_aqua (Dec 23, 2012)

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## zico_aqua (Dec 23, 2012)

Something new after a long time


----------



## EngineChauffer (Apr 3, 2013)

Just got an email that you have been updating. Wow man, very impressive. It is so nice to have people like you around sharing your creativity with us all. Thanks and keep going. Hope all is well with you and the Dr.


----------



## Kntry (Dec 26, 2013)

Your tanks are amazing!

Can I pick your brain?

How did you get the plants in the rocks in post 82? What are the plants? Now that I'm finished my first scape, I want to build a tank roughly 18x18x18" for an underwater waterfall coming from a mountainside with a few interspersed plants.

How do you keep the black and white sands/gravel separated?

Do you silicone the rocks together to build mountains?

Thanks for helping a newbie. I wish I could have as many tanks as you do! LOL


----------



## zico_aqua (Dec 23, 2012)

@enginechauffer - thank you buddy.. work life has been extremely busy..with me travelling like super crazy..especially internationally to chicago..so had a tight schedule..its reduced now atleast upto next year so relaxed and getting back slowly  yes..she's fine too..infact schedule will get busier again a bit since wedding preps are starting up slowly..june 2 nd is the date for a big fat cross culture Indian wedding


----------



## zico_aqua (Dec 23, 2012)

@kntry - thank you  

Actually the rocks were attached in such a way that i kept tiny holes in them for rhizome plants to go in  the plants in there are java fern 'mini', anubias with riccardia sp. 'India' growing in from the rocks. 

The scape idea you are planning is really nice and it does add a charm to the diorama layout style..will look forward to the project. Getting back - there are 2-3 ways by which you can stick the rocks togather 

1) use a hot glue gun
2) use industrial grade epoxy putty or adhresive
3) use silicone

If you have a porous hardscape material like lava rocks your best and easiest bet is using hot glue gun..mind you - you have to be very generous while application  for any material irrespective of porosity you can either use epoxy putty or epoxy adhesive. Putty is a tad cheaper alternative and imo a better cementing material. Silicone i seldom use only for extremely small hardscape materials plus silicone takes a lot of time to adhere to hardscape. Note - if you are using either of the three methods to create a mountain..make sure after your hard scape is ready(wait for everything to dryoff first) that you fill the tank up without plants and run a power head after fill up for one week with water change every day to all most 100%. This way the chemical leaching in the water from the glue/gum gets reduced effectively and causes less issues when planted and filled with water.

There are a lot of ways by which one can separate sand to soil

1) use hardscape like rocks to separate
2) use some thin clear acrylic

If i need to keep sand separated from mixing say in a slope..i'll let you know of a trick that i do..wet the sand so that its kinda sticky..place a thin layer on the slope area where you want to place it on top apply a few drops of any 'cyano acrylite glue' this is completely harmless the moment it dries..and it dries in seconds(wear a gloves while using this..it can stick skin togather) once done re apply the above steps till the time you are satisfied with the layer coat. Let me know if i can help any further with your project will be glad to do so.  

Adding a picture of the same process as i described above to give you an idea how it looks like..since the sand on the slope is rock solid..any soil thayt rolls on top can be easily siphoned during water change. The inspiration was a painting from deviantart website and the tank is my execution trying to bring the art alive (litterally)  this is another new tank just started a month back.


----------



## Kntry (Dec 26, 2013)

Congrats on the upcoming wedding! I hope you post pics.

Thank you so much for the explanation. I'm not quite sure about the super glue though. Are you actually gluing the entire sand slope together so it's a solid mass?

I didn't think about using a clear divider. I used black and it's visible. I'm waiting for the plants to cover it up. Here's a pic of what I did. The fish, shrimp and snails keep mixing the two substrates together. The tank is only 5 months old and I've already removed the top 1/2" layer and replaced it because there was so much black mixed in. Any solution since the tank already has water in it?

It's hard to see in the pic but if you look at the front of the tank, you can see all the black being mixed in with the white sand.


----------



## zico_aqua (Dec 23, 2012)

I'll give you the easiest solution to this soil mixing - try to get some crumbled rock granules from a dirted area make sure there is no tar..and place it on both sides of the sand..that way the path will look natural and at the same time will mix the black color as if its blended togather.  plants will grow over it give it time it'll get phased out  

Yes i glue the sand slope that way it stays and doesnt get dirty a lot like loose sand. And honestly from the pic..the soil mix does not look bad trust me gives a good transition if you ask me. 

Thank you about the wedding i dont think i'll post pics here but if you are really interested in seeing pics shoot me a friend request on facebook  name to search me by is Abhradip Choudhuri 

Btw - heres a pic from our engagement from March just to introduce my fiance to you


----------



## zico_aqua (Dec 23, 2012)

Btw question - what is the white thing in the left middle? And i looove the tank..such lush plant growth!!


----------



## Kntry (Dec 26, 2013)

Your fiance is beautiful. Congrats!

It is a mermaid that a friend made for me. I'm going to have to raise her up some. The plants are taking over and you can barely see her now.


----------



## zico_aqua (Dec 23, 2012)

Ahh..that looks cute  and thank you will pass on the compliment to her


----------



## flight50 (Apr 17, 2012)

I am aware of dividers and hardscape materials for separating sand but using super glue is a genius idea. I would have never considered super glue for slopes. I know a lot of people use it for gluing plants to hardscape items and for the hardscape itself but not on the substrate. Super glue is harmless once dried as mentioned. In the old days, it was used in lieu of stitches. 

Congrats to you too. You two make an awesome couple. She is an attractive woman whom just happens to have made something of herself.

Kntry, love the tank pic.

Zico, on your backlighting. Are you using foam core with colored lighting, colored foam core with white lighting or are you painting your tank and using white lighting. I am toying around with using opaque and tranluscent glass acrylic paint and stained glass paint with white led lighting strips that can change colors. Next I will be toying around with foam core and colored foam core to get some different looks with my led strips.


----------



## zico_aqua (Dec 23, 2012)

Foam core is a good idea but a headache to be honest..i keep it simple..the backdrop of the tank comprises of the plastic fish bag(big ones) stuck from around the edges via cellotape. And at the bottom i keep a 6500k or above light thats it. The plastic gives a matt finish to the light. For yellow color back drop for cube tanks i use a 15w yellow night lamp for bigger tanks i use yellow colored paper towels of various thickness by folding them to provide different colour hues. Hope it helps. 

Will pass on the compliments again  thanks


----------



## Kntry (Dec 26, 2013)

Where do you find enough super glue to glue the sand? I've only found it in small bottles with pin hole openings.


----------



## zico_aqua (Dec 23, 2012)

Well here in India there is a brand called feviquick which is available..and they have a bigger tubes worth 50cent US, that does the job..but if you go to any good hardware shop they should keep any cyanoacrylite glue..that is anyway the major content of super glue that too will do your job easy


----------



## Kntry (Dec 26, 2013)

Thanks. I'll call around and see if I can find it here.


----------



## zico_aqua (Dec 23, 2012)

Filled the tank tonight with temporary bg.


----------



## flight50 (Apr 17, 2012)

Me likes, lol. Another great aquascape from you. Your tanks are small in size but the way you scape them makes them look much larger than what they really are. Do you ever enter into any contest?


----------



## zico_aqua (Dec 23, 2012)

Yes i do enter contests at times..nothing serious though..my greatest achievement so far has been rank 12 in the ADA contest (Indian faction) last year. Plus day before yesterday the croatian aquascape results were declared in which fortunately got a rank of 18th. Participated in AGA contest once so far and once in IAPLC


----------



## zico_aqua (Dec 23, 2012)

Saturday surprise..couple of days back my younger brother wanted to scape a tank..to me it was a surprise and made me real happy. So fast track to today..i scaped the tank for him but what you see is his vision..he directed the scape and i just executed it for him..i am truely astonished in his vision..below is the scape..finally got the fever running in my own bloodline!


----------



## Kntry (Dec 26, 2013)

Looks great.

Isn't is satisfying when someone you love enjoys your hobby?


----------



## zico_aqua (Dec 23, 2012)

Any day! Got my fiance and brother to love the hobby..have my dad as the biggest critique of my work..what else would i need


----------



## Kntry (Dec 26, 2013)

I wish I could get my hubby interested in koi. I've kept them for 25 years. He loves to show them off to people that come over but he's not interested in them at all.

He actually like the tank more, I guess because he spends 90% of his time in bed due to a drunk driver 11 years ago. I have the tank set up across from the bed where he can see it.

Kudos to you for having the important people in your life loving your passion!


----------



## zico_aqua (Dec 23, 2012)

Thank you  25 yrs that is a looong time..i guess you have bred them as well!


----------



## zico_aqua (Dec 23, 2012)

50 days update  hc suffered a bit due to the holiday season but is coming back strong now


----------



## powerplay85 (Sep 23, 2014)

looks great! Awesome work


----------



## zico_aqua (Dec 23, 2012)

Thank you


----------



## NJAquaBarren (Sep 16, 2009)

Very nice. Great job


----------



## zico_aqua (Dec 23, 2012)

Thank you


----------



## Tyrone (Nov 22, 2013)

I like the your works Zico, your scapes are truly pleasing to the eye.

Well done.


----------



## zico_aqua (Dec 23, 2012)

Thanks a lot Tyrone


----------



## nonnac28 (Oct 29, 2014)

wow! beautiful tanks! You have given me lots of inspiration!!


----------



## navarro1950 (Jul 25, 2014)

Your tank are simply beautiful and we all will agree you will be an asset to all who seek help with our planted tanks. Thank you for sharing them with us and glad you are now a part of TPT.


----------



## zico_aqua (Dec 23, 2012)

thank you for all the kind words  really appreciate


----------



## zico_aqua (Dec 23, 2012)

Suddenly took the camera out for a quick click. This will be the last photo till 2015 Jan!


----------

